

The Frugal Billionaires - gabrielleydon
http://www.forbes.com/2007/11/14/billionaires-walton-buffett-biz-cz_ah_1114frugalbillies.html

======
koolmoe
Hmmm...cutting your own hair to save time. This, I like. But how do they do
it? Flowbee? Clippers?

~~~
Jaggu
cutting hair...seems hobbie more than time saver.. it takes 10-15 minutes if
we go on odd time..so, i don't think it is time saver..

